# Ill but not dying - is it worth paying for doctor?



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Have been in Dubai just over a month and have been suffering increasingly with stomach problems which have been pretty bad over the last few days. Am pretty sure they're not caused by diet, but could be caused by an adverse reaction to changing my birth control, or even stress. 

My employer doesn't provide health insurance (amongst many other things!) and hasn't yet processed my visa so I don't have a healthcare card. I guess my questions are:

1. Is it worth paying to see a doctor? I can carry out day to day stuff but stomach pains are bringing me down. I guess I am a bit tainted by my experience of doctors in the UK who often just tell you you're stressed, which is not overly helpful.

2. If it is worth seeing a doctor, are all the private hospitals pretty much the same? I live walking distance from the NMC and they charge 150DHS for an appointment, but I have no idea if that is normal.

3. Is there anywhere you can get free advice like you can in pharmacies in the UK? I would like to discuss my birth control options with someone anyway. 

Thanks for any input!

Oh and any medical advice as well I guess - already avoiding dairy, alcohol, caffeine etc; even drinking boiled water even though I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are having stomach pains, I would advise you go see a doctor. Sure, the cost is sometimes worrying but it is better to have peace of mind. I may be wrong but the fact you posted your concerns here give me the impression that you are worried enough and know that you really should see a doctor. It may turn out to be nothing but then again, it may be something that requires treatment and the longer you leave it, the more expensive it will be.

I had a similar problem a few months ago. I was literally in agony but kept trying to convince myself that it was all the stress associated with the new job. Pain got the better of me and it turned out that I had food poisoning but as opposed to a healthy person, because I was so stressed out, my immune system was weak, which means that the bacteria had been having a field day because my body just couldn't fight the infection! All it took was a course of antibiotics and that was done. After all the pain had gone, I was sat there and wondering why I'd put up with the pain for as long as I did! I did feel a little better when I heard a few people at work had got it as well, courtesy of the staff canteen (that company was promptly given their marching orders after that incident)

Sure, changing your birth control tablets can cause problems but without proper checks, you won't be able to know for sure.

The pain is obviously bothering you, so bite the bullet and book yourself an appointment asap.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

I'd go and see a doctor. I know someone who had gastro-whatever from a case fo food poisoning, and they had to have a bit of their digestive system surgically removed.

This next bit isn't very useful as far as ccostello is concerned (yeah, coz the above was sooo helpful), but it might help others with doubts about seeing a doctor in the future.

Scrotal dermatitis : see a doctor
Rabies: don't bother
Piles: see a dcotor
Halitosis: don't bother
Glue ear: see a doctor
cheese foot: don't bother
saggy boobs: see a doctor
lactose/fructose/glucose intolerance: don't bother
severe bleeding from various orifices: see a doctor
any kind of fracture:see a doctor
insomnia: don't bother
nymphomania: don't bother


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

go to the doctor. Is it really stomach pains or something to do with your kidneys? First time my husband went to work over there somebody pointed out when he started having cramps that he might be dehydrated. He was drinking water but not enough electrolytes. after mixing electrolutes his cramps started going away.


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, went to the hospital this morning and am now 300 DHS lighter and the proud owner of three lots of medication for gastritis. And the good news is although I still feel like crap if I avoid all the things I enjoy for the next few days I'll be well enough just in time to start back at work. Hooray


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

ccostello451 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, went to the hospital this morning and am now 300 DHS lighter and the proud owner of three lots of medication for gastritis. And the good news is although I still feel like crap if I avoid all the things I enjoy for the next few days I'll be well enough just in time to start back at work. Hooray


Glad you're feeling better!
Can anyone recommend a good doctor in the area of JLT/Marina?

Scotslass


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry about your stomach. 
1. As per my personal experience, the pain could come from AC, cold would make this horrible colics for people not used to AC, try to take Malox or similar.
2. In future bring your medicines from UK, that's what I do as here in Dubai you won't find all medicines available even if it's european producer.
3. 150AED for a visit is not much, so go ahead for NMC.
4. My mom-in-law is diabetists, terrible to say how many thousands dirhams my husbands and his sisters/brothers threw away in Dubai, including American hospital (15000AED for 1 overnight, which was useless), so as well if you have something serious, think of going back home and visit a good doctor there.
5. Cover your stomach with warm pashmina, in the morning before you eat anything take a glass of room temperature water mixed with 1 teaspoon of honey
Get better!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Scotslass said:


> Glad you're feeling better!
> Can anyone recommend a good doctor in the area of JLT/Marina?
> 
> Scotslass


Try LifeLine Medical Centre in Al Fattan Towers (on JBR Walk). I went there when I got food poisoning and they were really good. Did loads of test to make sure that they'd got the diagnosis right and that I didn't have any other problems (which turns out I did!). I'm assuming that you're a girl and if so, you'll be happy to know that they have a gynaecologist there as well.

You can call them on 04 399 1119

HTH


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Try LifeLine Medical Centre in Al Fattan Towers (on JBR Walk). I went there when I got food poisoning and they were really good. Did loads of test to make sure that they'd got the diagnosis right and that I didn't have any other problems (which turns out I did!). I'm assuming that you're a girl and if so, you'll be happy to know that they have a gynaecologist there as well.
> 
> You can call them on 04 399 1119
> 
> HTH


Hi Maz25,

Thanks for your prompt response, much appreciated.

May


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

well done for having sorted it out.
I hope you feel better soon.

gastritis : see a doctor


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

seven seas said:


> nymphomania: Don't bother


doh!!!!!!!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Sorry about your stomach.
> 1. As per my personal experience, the pain could come from AC, cold would make this horrible colics for people not used to AC, try to take Malox or similar.
> 2. In future bring your medicines from UK, that's what I do as here in Dubai you won't find all medicines available even if it's european producer.
> 3. 150AED for a visit is not much, so go ahead for NMC.
> ...


For number 2, I would strongly suggest checking to see whether your medicine is legal, as depending on the medication, things like codeine or the like will give you some serious criminal convictions. It is not uncommon for people to be prescribed such things for IBS or stomach problems when weaker stuff doesn't work.

The OP's question should be "where is a good doctor", and not "should I see a doctor".

150 AED is nothing compared to the piece of mind if you are ill. If you can afford to see a doctor, then you would be insane not to.


----------

